# Cursor ans Ende stellen



## Lord-Lance (13. Oktober 2003)

Hallo. 
Ich müsste eure hilfe haben. Ich habe ein Textfeld das automatisch den ersten Buchstaben eines wortes bekommt. Nun möchte ich beim laden der Seite den Cursor hinter den ersten Buchstaben stellen. Es funktioniert bereits das der Cursor auf das Feld springt beim laden, aber eben nicht hinter den ersten Buchstaben. Könnt ihr mir da einen Tipp geben?

Danke und Gruss
Lord-Lance


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (13. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

also bei mit funktioniert

```
<body onload="document.foo.bar.focus()">
  <form name="foo">
    <input type="text" value="A" name="bar">
  </form>
</body>
```
so wie du es haben wolltest, oder habe ich dich falsch verstanden?

bye


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Oktober 2003)

Das geht,wenn du dem Feld erst den focus() gibst,und dann seinen value neu belegst.
Ausgehend vom Beispiel vom Andreas wäre das dann:

```
<body onload="document.foo.bar.focus();document.foo.bar.value=document.foo.bar.value;">
```


----------



## Fabian H (13. Oktober 2003)

Bei mir im Mozilla gehts so. Allerdings nicht im IE.
So scheint es zu funktionieren:

```
function SetInputFocus() 
{
	sTempValue = window.document["oForm"]["oInput"].value;
	window.document["oForm"]["oInput"].focus();
	window.document["oForm"]["oInput"].value = sTempValue;
}
```

//edit: Mist, 14 Minuten zu spät


----------



## Lord-Lance (13. Oktober 2003)

Hey cool, die Lösung von fatalus hat geholfen. Ich danke euch allen. 
Bin echt erleichtert das dies überhaupt funktioniert.

Geht unter Mozilla wie auch im IE.

Vielen Dank
Lord-Lance


----------

